# My new tribby T-670



## BabsW (Aug 1, 2016)

Happy camper - picked up my van on Friday.  Let my adventures begin!!   :dance:


----------



## andyjanet (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't stop there babs  let's see inside, more piccys please


----------



## carol (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks fab!


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Aug 1, 2016)

We have a Tribby 650, love it, it's the one in my avatar.!


jt


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 5, 2016)

Van looks brill, go enjoy.


----------



## BabsW (Aug 7, 2016)

Some pics inside from weekend away


----------



## The laird (Aug 8, 2016)

BabsW said:


> Some pics inside from weekend away



Looks very nice hope you get many good safe motoring over the coming years,
One question,wot on the toast?was expecting to see butteries on the table .


----------



## BabsW (Aug 8, 2016)

The laird said:


> Looks very nice hope you get many good safe motoring over the coming years,
> One question,wot on the toast?was expecting to see butteries on the table .



Hahahaha actually the toast was a wee bit burnt - there was bacon and egg on it.  No butteries, too fattening , need to be able to fit down the aisle in the Tribute.  thank you and you.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 8, 2016)

BabsW said:


> Hahahaha actually the toast was a wee bit burnt - there was bacon and egg on it.  No butteries, too fattening , need to be able to fit down the aisle in the Tribute.  thank you and you.



Very nice bit of kit health to wear & theres a few blokes on here who im sure would love to take you down the aisle.:lol-053::wave:


----------



## The laird (Aug 8, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Very nice bit of kit health to wear & theres a few blokes on here who im sure would love to take you down the aisle.:lol-053::wave:



Wow trev!:tongue:


----------



## The laird (Aug 8, 2016)

BabsW said:


> View attachment 44930View attachment 44929View attachment 44928
> 
> Happy camper - picked up my van on Friday.  Let my adventures begin!!   :dance:



Mind were having a get together meeting in October at the Falkirk wheel and your more than welcome to come along ,we always get a laugh ,drink,and various home made drinks and food,great bunch of members attending,


----------



## BabsW (Aug 9, 2016)

The laird said:


> Mind were having a get together meeting in October at the Falkirk wheel and your more than welcome to come along ,we always get a laugh ,drink,and various home made drinks and food,great bunch of members attending,



Aye, saw that on the forum, but think I might be away then, just waiting to find out.  If not, might join in - was down that way at the weekend, staying just outside Linlithgow, was lovely, apart from the wind!!!


----------



## The laird (Aug 9, 2016)

BabsW said:


> Aye, saw that on the forum, but think I might be away then, just waiting to find out.  If not, might join in - was down that way at the weekend, staying just outside Linlithgow, was lovely, apart from the wind!!!



Hope that wasnt a result of the toast


----------

